# End of the Season Maintanence... Toro Recycler



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I got my mower around august last year, and this year I have mowed twice a week all season... What are things to do to mower? Empty gas? My toro says no oil change needed... I may just change it... Pros? Cons?

Same with weed eater and blower... Both Echo


----------



## fortyeightjake (Sep 8, 2020)

I change my engine oil every fall along with running some Sta-bil through the tank. Just the Sta-bil for the 2 stroke stuff.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

If you run it dry, will that work? I have never used stabil and I use non ethenal gas for mower and Synthetic fuel for my 2 stroke...


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Non-ethanol gas is the best thing you can do for your power equipment! I would still empty the tank and run it dry, then drain what's left out of the carb. No need for Stabil if you do this. Put the leftover gas in your car.

I would definitely change your oil now. The first oil change after 5 hours of use is critical. You should see what comes out of there - it's nasty. Do the oil change right after you run the tank dry so the oil is still hot and drains completely.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Matthew_73 said:


> I got my mower around august last year, and this year I have mowed twice a week all season... What are things to do to mower? Empty gas? My toro says no oil change needed... I may just change it... Pros? Cons?
> 
> Same with weed eater and blower... Both Echo


Add Sta-Bil in the gas and make sure you run it enough that it gets into the carb or drain it. Opinions vary on that one. I would wait to change the oil in the spring if you are going to change it. I would also spry some fogging oil in the spark plug hole and pull the engine over a few times to prevent rust. Just make sure that you replace the spark plug in the spring after you start it and burn all of the fogging oil off because its probably going to foul the plug. You could also replace the air filter and sharpen the blade if you want.
Scrape as much grass from the deck as you can to prevent rust and oil any cables.
For the weed eater and blower, basically just put some Sta-Bil in the gas or run them dry.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> Non-ethanol gas is the best thing you can do for your power equipment! I would still empty the tank and run it dry, then drain what's left out of the carb. No need for Stabil if you do this. Put the leftover gas in your car.
> 
> I would definitely change your oil now. The first oil change after 5 hours of use is critical. You should see what comes out of there - it's nasty. Do the oil change right after you run the tank dry so the oil is still hot and drains completely.


This is exactly what I would do. Don't forget to clean the grass out from under the deck.


----------

